# Some Little Tid bits on Floridas Primo Refinisher



## cslater (Aug 29, 2012)

I have read and seen many comments on gun re-finishing here.Some trueful,some from people who probably shouldn't own or work on guns much less a computer.While I don't own or promote a shop above others that can and who may do the same quality work,I will defend those who don't get the fair shake,and those who should get the shake off.
Fords Shop Being Run by Larna and Her Husband after the Passing of her Father does a job that makes them proud,The work I have seen makes me proud.
From the first time to the last time,not just their work ,but their attitude ,their Business Deameanor and the way they 
approach a difficult Business and still provide highly respectible service with a personal delivery impress's me above all else.

Some Companies out West Maybe in Arizona Came on the market like a souped up Hot Rod Selling this new fangled 
liquid slippery stuff and Indeed they convinced me to send them a 695 $ 50 caliber GI conversion StainlessSlide.
I wanted a Dark finish on this particular weapon and I was SOLD.Well this is where the Rubber hit the road.After 2 weeks no call ,no return call and no email.My Card was punched and I was stuck waiting for my Slide.After numerous,increasingly 
adamont and insistent calls i was told everyone was out of town on shows and did n't know when my slide was shipping.
I told them after these 4 weeks to pack it up give me a refund I'd pay shipping and send it back.

I got it back allright--It was so gooped up with this black resin looking stuff it couldn't get the slide to close and the barrel to fit the slide.After yet another frustrating call I was told finally by the service manager to send it back.I then told them to put the NP3 finish on it which is light years for them ahead of the black what ever it is spray and bake.

But after all ,I guess 10 weeks ,a janitor spraying my 700 dollar slide and the rudest most non customer oriented 
company can get by with --all of this i--f you just grease the palms of the people who will keep sending clients your way."AT LEAST ONCE" I guess is good enough for some.I remain happy with my NP3 but since then Many companies do this same process and They all have better customer service,and much better warrenties that are trustworthy.

But when I think of Fords and or one of the other small family run business's here in Florida that specialize in client service 1st and a quality product that is what they say it is, and stand behind it with fast honest friendly service thats i"ll take that any day.

Make no Mistake,Who do you trust your life with The Janitor with the Mop and Glow and a Big Fancy AD campaign
or someone with decades of personal experience.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

cslater said:


> .....But when I think of Fords and or one of the other small family run business's here in Florida that specialize in client service 1st and a quality product that is what they say it is, and stand behind it with fast honest friendly service thats i"ll take that any day.....


welcome to the forum

first post is like an infomercial

location is from new orleans but above you say "here in florida...."

will take your words with a grain of salt till i see some activity and insight.


----------

